# Steak on the Grill?



## blhowes (May 5, 2007)

Yesterday I went to a restaurant for lunch. It was a fancy restaurant, though the prices were average. I had a New York strip steak, and I couldn't believe how tender and tasty it was. 

Today, as I was helping my wife clean the house, I saw the spacula we use when we cook out, which reminded me of the steak, and I thought "wouldn't it be great to be able to cook a steak on the grill that was as tender and tasty".

How do you think they got it so tender? Do you think its repeatable on the grill?

The tenderest steak you've cooked on the grill - what was your secret?


----------



## BobVigneault (May 5, 2007)

Bob, here's a web page that uses all the tricks that I have used for cooking a steak.


The tender comes from aged beef and a good marinade. Also there are some important dos and don'ts.


----------



## blhowes (May 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Bob. Bookmarked.

You know, for around 20 years or so I've driven by a butcher shop on the way to the grocery store, without stopping in. I figured, whatever I could buy there I could buy at the grocery store. Maybe that thinking is flawed, and it might be worth stopping by to get just the right cut for grilling. hmmm..


----------

